# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Pharma Whey (PHD)

## Panoseph

Για σας παιδιά είμαι νέος στο forum ξέρω ότι δεν επιτρέπεται να γράφω με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες αλλα please ανεχτείτε με για λίγο μέχρι να το φτιάξω γιατί το laptop είναι από αγγλία k δεν έχει το script.. Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν ξέρετε την εταιρία PHD είναι σχετικά καινούρια εταιρία που γίνεται όλο k πιο διάσημη στην αγγλία. 






Έχει βγάλει k ένα all in one το synergy το οποιο είναι αντίστοιχο με το cyclone τις "μαχιμουσκλε" αλλα όπως λένε άτομα k στο internet kφίλοι έχει πολύ καλύτερη γεύση k αντίστοιχα αν όχι καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. K απ ότι υποστηρίζουν k στο site k στο forum τους δεν χρειάζεται να κανεις cycling στο προϊόν γιατί το ποσοστό κρεατίνης που υπάρχει είναι πολύ μικρό. Τι άποψη έχετε εσείς γι αυτό?

Nutrtional Information -

Nutritional profile: per 66.6G serving (Based on Double chocolate cookie flavour)

30 servings per container- Each container is 2KG/4.4lbs

Protein 37G
carbs 18G
Fat 3.9G
Fbre 3.6G
Muscle-volumising matrix
6.5G
Inc: Micronised Creatine
2.6G
Micronised L-Glutamine
2.6G
Micronised Taurine
1.3G
Methyl-T3- Strength Stack
330MG

5-Methyl-7-Methoxy-Isoflavone
50MG

Ingredients -
PhD Synergistic Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate , Whey Protein Isolate) , PhD Muscle Volumising matrix (Micronised Creatine Monohydrate, Micronised L-Glutamine, Taurine), Fat Reduced Cocoa Powder, Maltodextrin, Dextrose, Dietary Fibres (Acacia Gum, Chicory Inulin), Fructose, Olive Oil, Sodium Carboxymethylcellulose, Xanthan Gum, Flavouring, Mineral Blend (Magnesium Oxide, Zinc Oxide), Vitamin Blend (Ascorbic acid, Vitamin E, Pyridoxine), Methoxyisoflavone, Sweetener (Sucralose)

----------


## RUHL

Ingredients -
PhD Synergistic Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate , Whey Protein Isolate) , PhD Muscle Volumising matrix (Micronised Creatine Monohydrate, Micronised L-Glutamine, Taurine), Fat Reduced Cocoa Powder, Maltodextrin, Dextrose, Dietary Fibres (Acacia Gum, Chicory Inulin), Fructose, Olive Oil, Sodium Carboxymethylcellulose, Xanthan Gum, Flavouring, Mineral Blend (Magnesium Oxide, Zinc Oxide), Vitamin Blend (Ascorbic acid, Vitamin E, Pyridoxine), Methoxyisoflavone, Sweetener (Sucralose)


Ακομα μια πρωτεινη αλλα οχι και τοσο καλη 

Μην την παρεις αν την πηρες καντην δωρο σε καποιον  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## isis

Ώπα τι είναι αυτά : Methyl-T3- Strength Stack 330MG ,  και 5-Methyl-7-Methoxy-Isoflavone 50MG ? Πολύ methyl βλέπω και δε μου αρέσει. Επίσης πολλούς ηλεκτρολύτες έχει , η ποσότητα του Potassium έπρεπι να είναι ίδια με τη ποσότητα του Magensium , για να ισορροπούνται , αφού σου βάζει sodium θα έπρεπε να σου βάζει και βιταμίνη D και αφύ σου βάζει zinc θα έπρεπι να σου βάζει και copper . selenium και vitamin A , εκτός από τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## Panoseph

Όχι δεν την έχω πάρει ακόμα. Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δεν είναι καλή φιλε μου? Θα ήθελα να μου προτείνεις μια καλή πρωτεΐνη έπαιρνα k περνώ την optimum whey k μια καλή multivitamin αν boris κατά δικη σου κρίση.

----------


## Panoseph

> Ώπα τι είναι αυτά : Methyl-T3- Strength Stack 330MG ,  και 5-Methyl-7-Methoxy-Isoflavone 50MG ? Πολύ methyl βλέπω και δε μου αρέσει. Επίσης πολλούς ηλεκτρολύτες έχει , η ποσότητα του Potassium έπρεπι να είναι ίδια με τη ποσότητα του Magensium , για να ισορροπούνται , αφού σου βάζει sodium θα έπρεπε να σου βάζει και βιταμίνη D και αφύ σου βάζει zinc θα έπρεπι να σου βάζει και copper . selenium και vitamin A , εκτός από τα υπόλοιπα!



Είναι κάτι σαν συνοθύλευμα των προϊόντων τους το synergy. Το methoxy απ ότι γνωρίζω είναι φυσικός αυξητης τεστοστερόνης.

----------


## Panoseph

File Ruhl rixe mia matia k stin whey tous na mou pis tin apopsi sou se parakalw...

----------


## RUHL

Το μονο κρητηριο που επηλεγης μια whey ειναι αυτο εδω 

*Oι Καλύτερες γεύσεις πρωτεϊνών σε σκόνη* 

η γευση γιατι πανω κατω "οι καλες" εταιριες πουλανε τα ιδια προιοντα

Επελεξε μια απο αυτες εκει ειναι πολυ καλες οπως τα αυγα απο το σουπερ μαρκετ την ιδια δουλια κανουν





> To methoxy ap oti gnwrizw einai fisikos auxitis testosteronis.


 :01. lol:  αφου δεν ειναι αφυσικος τοτε δεν δουλευει 

κανενα προιον για αυξηση τεστο βρηκε κανενας? συμπληρωμα οχι προορμονη? που αποδεδηγμενα να δουλευει?
πητε και σε μας μην ημαστε στο σκοταδι με χαμηλη τεστο  :01. Crying:   :01. Crying:   :01. Crying:   :01. Crying:

----------


## Polyneikos

Είναι μια εταιρία που όσο παει ακουγεται και κυκλοφορεί όλο και περισσότερο.Ο Νασσερ θυμαμαι την έχει δοκιμασει και είχε αναφερει ότι είναι πολύ καλή .Απόψεις;;;

----------


## NASSER

Ειναι η πρωτεινη που μεχρι τωρα καταναλώνω εδω και ενα χρονο. Κατα καποιο περιεργο τροπο δεν την βαριεμαι καθως εχει ΠΡΟΚΟΙΛΙΑ γευσεων και συνθέσεων. 
Ολα τα προιοντα της εν λογο εταιρεία ειναι αξιολογα. Τωρα αμα στα στοιχεία περιεχει κατι παραπανω ή κατι λιγοτερο κατα την γνωμη σας, δεν θα πρεπει να μας απασχολει καθως οι κατασκευαστες τη δημιουργησαν έχοντας μια φιλοσοφια και γιαυτο τολμούν και αναγραφουν ολα τα στοιχεια στην ετικέτα των προϊόντων.

----------


## okveria

καλησπερα ειμαι νεο μελος....ασχολουμε 7 χρονια 
μπηκα στο θεμα γιατι αγορασα  την παραπανω προτεεινη 
κ θελω περισοτερες λεπτομεριες απο οτι βλεπω δεν εχετε κ την καλυτερη αποψη εχω 4-5 μερες π την περνω ενω πριν επαιρνα μονο την εας 
περιμένω ευχαριστω

----------


## eas2000

Μια χαρά είναι η πρωτεινη.

Αυτά που αναφέρεται ο Isis ΔΕΝ αφορουν το συγκεκριμένο προιον.

Βλεποντας στη σελιδα της εταιριας στα συστατικά δεν αναφέρεται τιποτα σαν αυτο που γραφει στο πρωτο ποστ ο φιλος. Μαλλον εκανε λαθος και εβαλε τα συστατικα του Synergy-ISO-7.

Οριστε τι περιεχει η whey

 Ingredients 

 PhD  Nutrition protein-synthesis optimising blend (Whey Protein Concentrate,  Whey Protein Isolate, Taurine, L-Glutamine, Leucine, iso-Leucine,  Valine), Flavouring, Dietary fibre:-Xanthan gum, Carboxymethtyl  cellulose, sweetener: Sucralose, Acesulfame K


Ας γινει μια διορθωση στο πρωτο ποστ.

----------


## okveria

ουφ να σε καλα αν κ δν μου λενε τα συστατικα...αλλα για να το λες κατι ξερεις εμενα με ενδιαφερει να ειναι ποιοτικη κ <ακίνδυνη>

----------


## spek

H συγκεκριμένη  πρωτεϊνη είναι πάρα πολύ καλή...αγόρασε την άφοβα...προτείνω να πάρεις σοκολάτα-μπισκότο!!!διάλυσε την σε γάλα και θα σαλτάρεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## soscagon

8α 8ελα τν αποψη σας για τν 80ra phd  αν καποιος απο σας τν εχει παρει 90ε τα 4,5 κιλα  ,  μολις εφαγα τν πανακριβη nitro tech και δν ειδα και κατι το τρελο παρολο που εχει μεσα λιγο κρεατινη κ λιγο ταυρινη.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

νομιζω πως υπαρχει ειδη θεμα και θα κλειδοθει.
Λολ πρωτεινες ειναι τι περιμενες να δεις???αντε να βαζε λιγη δυναμη λογο κρεατινης,η ταυρινη ξερεις τι κανει???

----------


## KATERINI 144

δε βγαινει καν ακρη ποια εννοείς λεγοντας 80ra phd.......

----------


## giannis64

διαβασε εδω! http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=2304
μαλλων γιαυτην μιλας!!

----------


## NASSER

> διαβασε εδω! http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=2304
> μαλλων γιαυτην μιλας!!



Nαι αυτην εννοει καθως 4,5 κιλα, αυτη κυκλοφορει. PhD Pharma whey.

----------


## savage

ειχα παρει μια σακουλα 5 lb pharma whey πριν λιγους μηνες αλλα δε διαλυοταν καλα.αφηνε μικρα κομματακια σαν σβωλους, και απ'οτι εμαθα δεν ημουν ο μονος που το παθαινε.ενας στους 2 ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα.
οποτε μαλλον κατι υποπτο συμβαινει.δεν γινεται η πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων της ιδιας εταιριας (την οποια χρησιμοποιω καιρο τωρα) να διαλυεται μια χαρα (οπως και το waxy της ιδιας εταιριας) και η whey που επρεπε να διαλυεται ακομα πιο ευκολα να αφηνει κομματια.
εγω παντως δεν  την ξαναπηρα και ουτε και προκειται

----------


## NASSER

> ειχα παρει μια σακουλα 5 lb pharma whey πριν λιγους μηνες αλλα δε διαλυοταν καλα.αφηνε μικρα κομματακια σαν σβωλους, και απ'οτι εμαθα δεν ημουν ο μονος που το παθαινε.ενας στους 2 ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα.
> οποτε μαλλον κατι υποπτο συμβαινει.δεν γινεται η πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων της ιδιας εταιριας (την οποια χρησιμοποιω καιρο τωρα) να διαλυεται μια χαρα (οπως και το waxy της ιδιας εταιριας) και η whey που επρεπε να διαλυεται ακομα πιο ευκολα να αφηνει κομματια.
> εγω παντως δεν  την ξαναπηρα και ουτε και προκειται



Εγώ παλι που την παιρνω εδω και 2 χρόνια και παραλληλα την παίρνουν πολλοί φίλοι μου, κανένας δεν παραπονέθηκε να συμβαινει κατι παρόμοιο...

----------


## savage

> Εγώ παλι που την παιρνω εδω και 2 χρόνια και παραλληλα την παίρνουν πολλοί φίλοι μου, κανένας δεν παραπονέθηκε να συμβαινει κατι παρόμοιο...


μαλλον ανηκετε στον "αλλο" απο τους 2(αυτον που δεν εχει προβλημα).

----------


## NASSER

> μαλλον ανηκετε στον "αλλο" απο τους 2(αυτον που δεν εχει προβλημα).


Μάλιστα, θα το έχω υπόψη να το εκφράσω παράπονο οταν θα ανήκω στον  ''άλλο'' (που θα εχω προβλημα ) Προς το παρόν δεν έχω πρόβλημα  :01. Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ για την παρατηρηση σου  :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

:01. Unsure:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tommygunz

> ειχα παρει μια σακουλα 5 lb pharma whey πριν λιγους μηνες αλλα δε διαλυοταν καλα.αφηνε μικρα κομματακια σαν σβωλους, και απ'οτι εμαθα δεν ημουν ο μονος που το παθαινε.ενας στους 2 ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα.
> οποτε μαλλον κατι υποπτο συμβαινει.δεν γινεται η πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων της ιδιας εταιριας (την οποια χρησιμοποιω καιρο τωρα) να διαλυεται μια χαρα (οπως και το waxy της ιδιας εταιριας) και η whey που επρεπε να διαλυεται ακομα πιο ευκολα να αφηνει κομματια.
> εγω παντως δεν  την ξαναπηρα και ουτε και προκειται


Savage, σε χλιαρό νερό δοκίμασες? Γιατί άμα την βάζεις σε παγωμένο τότε ίσως γι' αυτό να μην διαλύεται καλά.

----------


## savage

παντα σε χλιαρο νερο την χτυπουσα

----------


## Ramrod

> Savage, σε χλιαρό νερό δοκίμασες? Γιατί άμα την βάζεις σε παγωμένο τότε ίσως γι' αυτό να μην διαλύεται καλά.


Είναι γεγονός πως το καλοκαίρι οι πρωτεϊνες δε διαλύονται καλά.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tommygunz

Χμμ... Anyway, τι να πω.

Να κάνω και μια ερώτηση επί τη ευκαιρία. Προϊόντα της phd που μπορούμε να βρούμε στην Αθήνα? Και τι τιμές παίζουν? Για whey και για πρωτεϊνη πολλών πηγών θα ήθελα να μάθω...

----------


## KATERINI 144

παιζει ρολο και ο τροπος που τη χτυπας, αν τη χτυπας πανω κατω η δεξια αριστερα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Qlim4X

> παιζει ρολο και ο τροπος που τη χτυπας, αν τη χτυπας *πανω κατω* η δεξια αριστερα


αυτο παραπεμπει αλλου. παρακαλω να γινει διορθοση :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολλες πρωτείνες σε χλιαρό νερό η ζεστο σβωλιάζουν , αλλα εγω ποτε δεν θεωρούσα κρητήριο αξιολόγησης αν μια πρωτείνη άφηνε μικρα σβολάκια και με το κουτάλι που λέει ο λόγος την έτρωγα μια χαρά , επειδή πάντα μου άρεσε να βάζω πολύ και την έκανα σαν κρέμα .

εγω έχω τύχει την ίδια πρωτείνη να την διαλύω καλα και να μην την διαλύω , ανάλογα κάποιους παράγοντες αν μείνει λίγο πρίν την ανακατώσεις τότε έχει πολλες πιθανότητες να σβολιάσει .

αλλα ποτε δεν σκεύτηκα αυτο σαν μέτρο αξιολόγησης , αφού τα περισσότερα συμπληρώματα που έπαιρνα είχα στοιχεία για την ποιότητά τους , απο επίσημους ελέγχους ειδικα για κάποια γερμανικα είχα ανθρώπους όπως ο αργύρης η ο γιόχαν που μου έδιναν πληροφορίες

----------


## soscagon

thnx!!!!!!

----------


## AGGELOS.K

Απο γεύση την θεωρώ άψογη αλλα απο διαλυτότητα χάλια  :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## NASSER

> πολλες πρωτείνες σε χλιαρό νερό η ζεστο σβωλιάζουν , αλλα εγω ποτε δεν θεωρούσα κρητήριο αξιολόγησης αν μια πρωτείνη άφηνε μικρα σβολάκια και με το κουτάλι που λέει ο λόγος την έτρωγα μια χαρά , επειδή πάντα μου άρεσε να βάζω πολύ και την έκανα σαν κρέμα .
> 
> εγω έχω τύχει την ίδια πρωτείνη να την διαλύω καλα και να μην την διαλύω , ανάλογα κάποιους παράγοντες αν μείνει λίγο πρίν την ανακατώσεις τότε έχει πολλες πιθανότητες να σβολιάσει .
> 
> αλλα ποτε δεν σκεύτηκα αυτο σαν μέτρο αξιολόγησης , αφού τα περισσότερα συμπληρώματα που έπαιρνα είχα στοιχεία για την ποιότητά τους , απο επίσημους ελέγχους ειδικα για κάποια γερμανικα είχα ανθρώπους όπως ο αργύρης η ο γιόχαν που μου έδιναν πληροφορίες



Σωστός Ηλία  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Απλα το σωστο ειναι να βαζουμε πρωτα το νερο και μετα απο πάνω τη σκονη πρωτεινης, ωστε να μην παστώσει μεσα στο σεηκερ. Και αν απο πριν την ειχαμε στο σεηκερ επειδη παμε γυμναστηριο, καλο ειναι να ανακατεψουμε τη σκονη πριν βάλουμε το νερο.
Και τα πιο ελεγμένα βρεφικά γάλατα αν συγκρίνουμε, το ίδιο πρόβλημα μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν.

----------


## savage

> Απο γεύση την θεωρώ άψογη αλλα απο διαλυτότητα χάλια


μαλλον εισαι και συ ενας απο "εμας" και οχι απο τους "αλλους"  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## koulisss

ακουω αρκετα καλα λογια τελευταια γιατην phd και σκεφτομε να αγορασω την 4.5kg προτεινη που εχουν μεχρι στιγμης χρησιμοποιω της reflex που ειναι παρα πολυ καλη απλος σκεφτομε να την αλαξω με την phd για οικονικους λογους γιατη με συμφερει πιο πολυ αλλα για εσας ποια ειναι καλυτερη??

----------


## giannis64

κανε την ερωτηση σου στο αναλογο θεμα αν θες να παρεις απαντηση!

εδω το θεμα συζητησης ειναι αλλο!

----------


## koulisss

> κανε την ερωτηση σου στο αναλογο θεμα αν θες να παρεις απαντηση!
> 
> εδω το θεμα συζητησης ειναι αλλο!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Anithos

> ειχα παρει μια σακουλα 5 lb pharma whey πριν λιγους μηνες αλλα δε διαλυοταν καλα.αφηνε μικρα κομματακια σαν σβωλους, και απ'οτι εμαθα δεν ημουν ο μονος που το παθαινε.ενας στους 2 ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα.


συγνωμη αλλα η pharma whey δεν βγαινει σε σακουλα και 5 λιβρες. 
Μονο τα 900γρ βγαινουν σε σακουλα....
τωρα για αυτα που λετε εγω προσωπικα δεν παρατηρησα τιποτα εχοντας δοκιμασει ολα της τα προιοντα,φοβερες γευσεις  κ διαλυτοτητα .

----------


## savage

> συγνωμη αλλα η pharma whey δεν βγαινει σε σακουλα και 5 λιβρες. 
> Μονο τα 900γρ βγαινουν σε σακουλα....
> τωρα για αυτα που λετε εγω προσωπικα δεν παρατηρησα τιποτα εχοντας δοκιμασει ολα της τα προιοντα,φοβερες γευσεις  κ διαλυτοτητα .


σωστος. :03. Thumb up: 
μπερδευτηκα επειδη σε σακουλα βγαινει η pharma blend την οποια χρησιμοποιω,οπως εγραψα και πιο πανω .σε κουβα βγαινει η pharma whey,οχι σε σακουλα εχεις δικιο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## d3m

Μια ερωτησει να κανω παιδια.

Ποια ειναι η διαφορα αναμεσα στην phd pharma whey και pharma gain?Στους υδατανθρακες?Ρωταω για καποιον που ξερει περισσοτερα και καλυτερα τα συστατικα τους....Ποια θα προτειμουσατε περισσοτερο?

1)Ingredients PhD Pharma-Gain Protein blend (Whey Protein concentrate, Soya Protein Concentrate, Egg white protein, Whey Protein Isolate, L-Glutamine, Leucine, Iso-leucine, Valine), Maltodextrin, Fructose (GI rating 23), cornflour, guar gum, flavouring, Olive oil, citric acid, natural colour:-Carmine, flaxseed flour, sweetener- Sucralose.


2)Ingredients PhD Nutrition protein-synthesis optimising blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate, Taurine, L-Glutamine, Leucine, iso-Leucine, Valine), Flavouring, Dietary fibre:-Xanthan gum, Carboxymethtyl cellulose, sweetener: Sucralose, Acesulfame K.

----------


## beefmeup

> Μια ερωτησει να κανω παιδια.
> 
> Ποια ειναι η διαφορα αναμεσα στην phd pharma whey και pharma gain?Στους υδατανθρακες?Ρωταω για καποιον που ξερει περισσοτερα και καλυτερα τα συστατικα τους....Ποια θα προτειμουσατε περισσοτερο?
> 
> 1)Ingredients PhD Pharma-Gain Protein blend (Whey Protein concentrate, Soya Protein Concentrate, Egg white protein, Whey Protein Isolate, L-Glutamine, Leucine, Iso-leucine, Valine), Maltodextrin, Fructose (GI rating 23), cornflour, guar gum, flavouring, Olive oil, citric acid, natural colour:-Carmine, flaxseed flour, sweetener- Sucralose.
> 
> 
> 2)Ingredients PhD Nutrition protein-synthesis optimising blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate, Taurine, L-Glutamine, Leucine, iso-Leucine, Valine), Flavouring, Dietary fibre:-Xanthan gum, Carboxymethtyl cellulose, sweetener: Sucralose, Acesulfame K.


δεν ξερω αν το ποσταρες σωστα εδω αλλα καλυτερα ξεχνα την πρωτη..

----------


## d3m

Οκ φιλε μου.Ευχαριστω.Πυστευω στην αποψη σου γιατι παρακαλουθω τακτικα μεσα στο φορουμ αν και δεν μιλαω πολυ και εχεις καλες αποψεις και διχνεις να το κατεχεις. :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up: 

Περνω myofusion και με επιασε ορεξη παλι για phd και ειπα να ρωτησω για την gain να μαθω πληροφοριες.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και αρκετό καιρό την Pharma Whey χωρίς να έχω παρατηρήσει το προαναφερθέν πρόβλημα περί διαλυτότητας!Ούτε φουσκώματα στο στομάχι κλπ. όπως είχα με κάποιες άλλες μάρκες.Αρκετά ποιοτική πρωτείνη με πολύ ελεγμένες πρώτες ύλες και εταιρία με αξιόλογα προιόντα!

----------


## Στελιος

και εγω αυτη χρησημοποιω, εχει απιστευτη γευση (σοκολατα μπισκοτο), ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα με την διαλυτοτητα μια χαρα μου καθετε στα 200μλ και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος μπορω να πω.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Επίσης,η γεύση σοκολάτα-πορτοκάλι είναι όλα τα λεφτά!Περιμένω ήδη 2 κουτιά!

----------


## silk

> Επίσης,η γεύση σοκολάτα-πορτοκάλι είναι όλα τα λεφτά!Περιμένω ήδη 2 κουτιά!


δοκιμασα πριν κατι μερες.και ναι ελεγε.

----------


## crow

> δοκιμασα πριν κατι μερες.και ναι ελεγε.


Εσυ δεν ειπες οτι σταματησες να πίνεις πρωτεινη???? δεν μας τα λες καλα...χεχεχεχε :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Ειναι οντως ωραια γευση!

----------


## silk

> Εσυ δεν ειπες οτι σταματησες να πίνεις πρωτεινη???? δεν μας τα λες καλα...χεχεχεχε
> Ειναι οντως ωραια γευση!


δοκιμασα ειπαα απο ενα φιλαρακι.τα κοψα αυτα τα διαολια γιατι μου λεγαν οτι προκαλουν καρκινο χαχαχα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: .

----------


## becks86

την εχω δοκιμασει κακη διαλυτοτητα (σβολους) και επισης πολυ ασχημη γευση ειδικα με νερο. σε σχεση με αλλες.δε την αγοραζα..γιατι μου την χαρισαν..(μετα καταλαβα γιατι)..

----------


## Menios Ser1985

^^^Φίλε becks86,κάθε ένας έχει διαφορετική αίσθηση στη γεύση και επίσης διαφορετικά γούστα(εγώ π.χ. έχω ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΓΟΥΣΤΑ :01. Mr. Green: ,που λέει και η φάρσα με το μουλάρι στο κινητό)...και βανίλια πίτουρα να είναι θα την πιώ αν είναι καλή ποιοτικά!
Οπότε δικαιολογημένα και απολύτως κατανοητά να μήν είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι με όλες τις γεύσεις!Αν δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος εννοείται προτίμησε άλλη εταιρία,τόσες κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά! :08. Toast:

----------


## Eddie

Εμενα αυτο που με φαινεται παραξενο ειναι,πως μερικοι λενε οτι σβολιαζει και δε διαλυεται καλα και αλλοι οτι δεν αφηνει τιποτα..

Η γευση ειναι υποκειμενικη αλλα η διαλυτοτητα οχι!Μηπως αλλαζει απο γευση σε γευση(η διαλυτοτητα) η παιζει κατι με στραβες παρτιδες?

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Δεν παίζει τίποτα με παρτίδες μούφα,δεν υπάρχει θέμα πάνω σε αυτό το γεγονός!

Πάντως,έχουν αναφερθεί ένα-δυο περιστατικά με το V-max pump(νιτρικό οξείδιο) της ίδιας εταιρίας(Phd) τα οποία μόλις ανοίχτηκαν είδαν ότι είχε πετρώσει η σκόνη,αυτό συνέβη λόγω κακής φύλαξης προφανώς!

Εγώ και πολύ άλλοι έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει πολλά κουτιά V-max και ήταν όλα νορμάλ!Κάποιες φορές συμβαίνουν αυτά με τις συνθήκες φύλαξης,μου έχει τύχει σε αρκετά προιόντα!

Για τη διαλυτότητα που αναφέρετε κάποιοι,μου έτυχε στη βανίλια με χλιαρό νερό αν χτυπούσα το σέικερ λίγες φορές,μόλις το χτυπούσα λίγο ακόμη διαλυόταν μια χαρά!

----------


## NASSER

> Εμενα αυτο που με φαινεται παραξενο ειναι,πως μερικοι λενε οτι σβολιαζει και δε διαλυεται καλα και αλλοι οτι δεν αφηνει τιποτα..
> 
> Η γευση ειναι υποκειμενικη αλλα η διαλυτοτητα οχι!Μηπως αλλαζει απο γευση σε γευση(η διαλυτοτητα) η παιζει κατι με στραβες παρτιδες?



Υπαρχει και η πιθανοτητα κυκλοφοριας μουφας συμπληρωματος. Δεν θα ειναι η πρωτη φορα.
Ειδικα στη Pharma Whey που εχω δοκιμασει ολες τις γευσεις δεν μου εχει τυχει δυσκολια στη διαλυτοτητα και οι γευσεις ηταν ολες αρκετα καλες για τα γουστα μου.
Εχω ακουσει ομως ξανα το περιστατικο κακης διαλυτοτητας και κακης γευσης, παραλληλα ομως και μη συμβατο σκευασμα με αυτο που βγαζει η εταιρεία.  :01. Wink: 

Οποιος θελει μπορει και να αναφερει και το καταστημα απο το οποιο προμηθευτηκε τη πρωτεινη.

----------


## becks86

> ^^^Φίλε becks86,κάθε ένας έχει διαφορετική αίσθηση στη γεύση και επίσης διαφορετικά γούστα(εγώ π.χ. έχω ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΓΟΥΣΤΑ,που λέει και η φάρσα με το μουλάρι στο κινητό)...και βανίλια πίτουρα να είναι θα την πιώ αν είναι καλή ποιοτικά!
> Οπότε δικαιολογημένα και απολύτως κατανοητά να μήν είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι με όλες τις γεύσεις!Αν δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος εννοείται προτίμησε άλλη εταιρία,τόσες κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά!


φιλε μενιο συμφωνω. απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση να πικριζει πρωτεινη. δεν ειχα υποψιν μου αυτο που λεει ο nasser περι νωθειας και μη αυθεντικων σκευασματων. λετε αυτος που μου την χαρισε να ειχε βαλει μεσα τπτ αλλο?  :02. Rocking:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Anithos

> Ειδικα στη Pharma Whey που εχω δοκιμασει ολες τις γευσεις δεν μου εχει τυχει δυσκολια στη διαλυτοτητα και οι γευσεις ηταν ολες αρκετα καλες για τα γουστα μου.
> .


 θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.

----------


## crow

> φιλε μενιο συμφωνω. απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση να πικριζει πρωτεινη. δεν ειχα υποψιν μου αυτο που λεει ο nasser περι νωθειας και μη αυθεντικων σκευασματων. λετε αυτος που μου την χαρισε να ειχε βαλει μεσα τπτ αλλο?


Καλα ρε παιδια ειμαστε σοβαροι τωρα????Χαλαρωστε λιγο .....
   Αν την πηρες ανοιχτή οκ ποτε δεν ξερεις τι εχει βαλει ο αλλος.
Αλλα μαγαζι να εχει νωθευμενη ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.Αλλη δουλεια δεν εχουν απο το να ανοιγουν να τις νοθευουν κ να τις ξανακλεινουν τα μαγαζια .
 Ενταξη καλη εταιρεια η PHD  αλλα δεν εχει κ τις πωλησεις της BSN για να κανουν κατι τετοιο( που οντως στη BSN  βγαλανε κ fake προιοντα απο τη Βουλγαρια).
  Κ επειδη δεν αντεχω να διαβαζω οτι να ναι αν κ δεν ηθελα να παρω θεση θα πω κ το εξης σαν μαγαζι που ειμαι κ περνω προιοντα απο τον Κ.Παπαντωνη, αρα σιγουρα δεν εχω νοθευμενα.
 Το νιτρικο ειχε προβλημα.......10 κομματια ανοιξα κ ητανε πετρωμενα.
Μου ειπανε να τα επιστρεψω  γιατι σε ολη την ευρωπη ειχανε προβλημα μιας κ ολη η παρτιδα ειχε προβλημα.
 Οποτα δεν τίθεται  θεμα νοθειας κ πρασινα αλογα

----------


## NASSER

> Καλα ρε παιδια ειμαστε σοβαροι τωρα????Χαλαρωστε λιγο .....
>    Αν την πηρες ανοιχτή οκ ποτε δεν ξερεις τι εχει βαλει ο αλλος.
> Αλλα μαγαζι να εχει νωθευμενη ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.Αλλη δουλεια δεν εχουν απο το να ανοιγουν να τις νοθευουν κ να τις ξανακλεινουν τα μαγαζια .
>  Ενταξη καλη εταιρεια η PHD  αλλα δεν εχει κ τις πωλησεις της BSN για να κανουν κατι τετοιο( που οντως στη BSN  βγαλανε κ fake προιοντα απο τη Βουλγαρια).
>   Κ επειδη δεν αντεχω να διαβαζω οτι να ναι αν κ δεν ηθελα να παρω θεση θα πω κ το εξης σαν μαγαζι που ειμαι κ περνω προιοντα απο τον Κ.Παπαντωνη, αρα σιγουρα δεν εχω νοθευμενα.
>  Το νιτρικο ειχε προβλημα.......10 κομματια ανοιξα κ ητανε πετρωμενα.
> Μου ειπανε να τα επιστρεψω  γιατι σε ολη την ευρωπη ειχανε προβλημα μιας κ ολη η παρτιδα ειχε προβλημα.
>  Οποτα δεν τίθεται  θεμα νοθειας κ πρασινα αλογα


Ναντια δεν σε κατηγορησε κανενας οτι νοθευεις τα συμπληρωματα ή οτι πουλας νοθευμενα συμπληρωματα. Το αν το κανουν αλλοι δεν το ξερεις επομενως δεν μπορεις να μιλας για ολους.
Οσο για τα νιτρικα ναι υπηρξε προβληματικη παρτιδα που το γνωριζε απο την αρχη η PhD Hellas και το ανεφεραν απο την αρχη πριν τα προμηθεύσουν.

----------


## Eddie

Kαλα Ναντια,και γω απ τον Καραμανλακη ψωνιζω αρα ειμαι σιγουρος..

Αλλα δε μπορεις να ξερεις τι γινεται στο καθε μαγαζι.Αν και οντως ειναι πολυ τραβηγμενο να τα νοθευουν τα μαγαζια..αν ηταν κατι θα ηταν ολη η παρτιδα(λογικα).

----------


## crow

> Ναντια δεν σε κατηγορησε κανενας οτι νοθευεις τα συμπληρωματα ή οτι πουλας νοθευμενα συμπληρωματα. Το αν το κανουν αλλοι δεν το ξερεις επομενως δεν μπορεις να μιλας για ολους.
> Οσο για τα νιτρικα ναι υπηρξε προβληματικη παρτιδα που το γνωριζε απο την αρχη η PhD Hellas και το ανεφεραν απο την αρχη πριν τα προμηθεύσουν.


Νασσερ εγω το ειπα  γιατι αλλη ορεξη δεν ειχανε τα μαγαζια απο το να νοθευουν τα προιοντα της PHD.Κ εμενα μου ειπανε οτι δεν διαλυετε η whey 2-3 ατομα, αρα τι? τα νοθευω???? Ρε παιδια οκ ολες οι εταιρειες τυχαίνει να εχουν προιοντα που σε 2-3  δεν καθονται, μην βρίσκετε  δικαιολογιες που κανουν κακο σε ολη την αγορα για να δικαιολογησουμε γιατι μπορει σε καποιους να μην διαλυετε η πρωτεινη ή δεν τους αρεσε η γευση.ΚΑΝΕΙΣ Κ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ!!! 
 Μενιο απο οτι ειδες δεν έφταιγε η φυλαξη στα νιτρικα αλλα το εργοστασιο που τα εβγαλε προβληματικα. Μην βαζετε σκεψεις στα παιδια που θα τους οδηγησουν σε λαθος εντυπώσεις

----------


## NASSER

> Νασσερ εγω το ειπα  γιατι αλλη ορεξη δεν ειχανε τα μαγαζια απο το να νοθευουν τα προιοντα της PHD.Κ εμενα μου ειπανε οτι δεν διαλυετε η whey 2-3 ατομα, αρα τι? τα νοθευω???? Ρε παιδια οκ ολες οι εταιρειες τυχαίνει να εχουν προιοντα που σε 2-3  δεν καθονται, μην βρίσκετε  δικαιολογιες που κανουν κακο σε ολη την αγορα για να δικαιολογησουμε γιατι μπορει σε καποιους να μην διαλυετε η πρωτεινη ή δεν τους αρεσε η γευση.ΚΑΝΕΙΣ Κ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ!!! 
>  Μενιο απο οτι ειδες δεν έφταιγε η φυλαξη στα νιτρικα αλλα το εργοστασιο που τα εβγαλε προβληματικα. Μην βαζετε σκεψεις στα παιδια που θα τους οδηγησουν σε λαθος εντυπώσεις



Αν διαβασεις τα πιο πανω ποστ κανενας δεν αφισε το υπονοουμενο πως τα μαγαζια-καταστηματα νοθευουν τα συμπληρωματα ή συγκεκρημενα την PhD. O becks86 ανεφερε πως δοκιμασε μια που ειχε χαλια γευση και χαλια διαλυτοτητα. Χωρις να ξερει και ο ιδιος απο που την προμηθευτηκε αυτος που του εδωσε να δοκιμασει. Αν δηλαδη την αγορασε απο καταστημα στην Ελλαδα ή αν την προμηθευτηκε απο e-shop ή αν αγοραστηκε απο το εξωτερικο. 
Το οτι υπαρχουν συμπληρωματα με κακη διαλυτοτητα ή κακη γευση μη συμβατα με τις προδιαγραφες της καθε εταιρειας ειναι γεγονος. 

Εδω ειμαστε για να ενημερωνουμε τα παιδια αλλα και να ενημερωνόμαστε και εμεις, και να συζηταμε ολα τα ενδεχομενα και οχι να δυσφημίσουμε ειτε εταιρειες ειτε καταστηματα. Επομενως εσυ που αντιπροσωπευεις καταστημα συμπληρωματων δεν θα πρεπει να ανησυχείς.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Μενιο απο οτι ειδες δεν έφταιγε η φυλαξη στα νιτρικα αλλα το εργοστασιο που τα εβγαλε προβληματικα.


Το ανέφερα αυτό γιατί παλιότερα και σε άλλα συμπληρώματα άλλων εταιριών που ανήκαν σε ίδια παρτίδα παραγωγής από το εργοστάσιο,υπήρξαν 1-2 φαινόμενα που πέτρωνε το προιόν(κρεατίνη μονουδρική και νιτρικό οξείδιο)λόγω κακής αποθήκευσής τους σε περιβάλλον με υγρασία για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα,ενώ άλλα κουτιά της ίδιας παρτίδας ήταν μιά χαρα!!

Μερικές συσκευασίες φεύγουν από το εργοστάσιο και το καπάκι του κουτιού δεν είναι τελείως σφραγισμένο(γενικά για όλες τις εταιρίες) με αποτέλεσμα μετά στις αποθήκες που φυλάσσονται να παρατηρηθούν τέτοια φαινόμενα,αλλά αυτό δεν λέει κάτι!Αν και αυτό σπάνια συμβαίνει!
Όποιος έχει πρόβλημα μπορεί να πάει να του το αντικαταστήσουν!
Δεν υπάρχει θέμα νόθευσης των συμπληρωμάτων από τα μαγαζιά,άλλη δουλειά δεν είχαν να κάνουν οι ιδιοκτήτες και να ανοιγοκλείνουν συσκευασίες!Δεν τίθεται θέμα επ'αυτού,συμφωνούμε όλοι!

----------


## becks86

> Αν διαβασεις τα πιο πανω ποστ κανενας δεν αφισε το υπονοουμενο πως τα μαγαζια-καταστηματα νοθευουν τα συμπληρωματα ή συγκεκρημενα την PhD. O becks86 ανεφερε πως δοκιμασε μια που ειχε χαλια γευση και χαλια διαλυτοτητα. Χωρις να ξερει και ο ιδιος απο που την προμηθευτηκε αυτος που του εδωσε να δοκιμασει. Αν δηλαδη την αγορασε απο καταστημα στην Ελλαδα ή αν την προμηθευτηκε απο e-shop ή αν αγοραστηκε απο το εξωτερικο. 
> Το οτι υπαρχουν συμπληρωματα με κακη διαλυτοτητα ή κακη γευση μη συμβατα με τις προδιαγραφες της καθε εταιρειας ειναι γεγονος.


με καλυψες απολυτα δεν κατηγορισα κανενα μαγαζι για νωθεια.την γνωμη μου για την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειπα..

----------


## arisfwtis

μαλλον θα ειναι η επομενη που θα παρω

απο γευση τι να προτιμησω?

υποψην μαρεσουν οι πιο βαρειες γευσεις :08. Toast:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> μαλλον θα ειναι η επομενη που θα παρω
> 
> απο γευση τι να προτιμησω?
> 
> υποψην μαρεσουν οι πιο βαρειες γευσεις


Σοκολάτα-μπισκότο, σοκολάτα-πορτοκάλι!Κορυφαίες και οι δύο!

----------


## arisfwtis

> Σοκολάτα-μπισκότο, σοκολάτα-πορτοκάλι!Κορυφαίες και οι δύο!


ωραιος θα χτυπησω το μπισκοτο μαλλον :08. Toast:

----------


## sobral

την αγόρασα σήμερα κ μόλις την άνοιξα. Να ρωτήσω κάποιον που την έχει τι scoop είχε μέσα? εμένα έχει ενα 70cc και μ φαίνεται μεγάλο για να χωράει 25γρ ανα σκουπ που γράφει το κουτί. Επίσης όταν την άνοιξα το χαρτάκι ήταν μαζί με το καπάκι.δεν το έβγαλα εγώ δηλαδή. Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει κάτι επιλήψιμο...

----------


## Anithos

φυσικα και δεν υπαρχει γιατι στο εξωτερικό καπακι απεξω εχει πλαστικό διαφανες το οποιο για να ξεβιδωσεις το καπακι το εσκισες φανταζομαι και μετα βρικες το χαρτακι αυτο που λες.

----------


## sobral

> φυσικα και δεν υπαρχει γιατι στο εξωτερικό καπακι απεξω εχει πλαστικό διαφανες το οποιο για να ξεβιδωσεις το καπακι το εσκισες φανταζομαι και μετα βρικες το χαρτακι αυτο που λες.


κ εγώ δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι. Αυτο που λες έκανα απλα η συσκευασία είναι λίγο διαφορετική κ το σκούπ 70cc δεν αντιστοιχεί σε μόνο 25γρ. αυτό μου προκαλεί τη περιέργεια. Ενώ από πίσω λέει κανονικά 1σκουπ=25γρ. Αν έχει κάποιος πάρει τώρα τελευταία ας μου πει παρακαλώ  :01. Unsure:  Γιατί έχει κ λιγότερο λίπος και υδατάνθρακα από παλιές συσκευασίες που βρίσκω στο ίντερνετ. Μπορεί να είναι όλα εντάξει απλά θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## NASSER

> κ εγώ δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι. Αυτο που λες έκανα απλα η συσκευασία είναι λίγο διαφορετική κ το σκούπ 70cc δεν αντιστοιχεί σε μόνο 25γρ. αυτό μου προκαλεί τη περιέργεια. Ενώ από πίσω λέει κανονικά 1σκουπ=25γρ. Αν έχει κάποιος πάρει τώρα τελευταία ας μου πει παρακαλώ  Γιατί έχει κ λιγότερο λίπος και υδατάνθρακα από παλιές συσκευασίες που βρίσκω στο ίντερνετ. Μπορεί να είναι όλα εντάξει απλά θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος.



Το σκούπ ειναι των 70cc αλλά τι διαφορετικό βλέπεις στη συσκευασία?

----------


## lila_1

> κ εγώ δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι. Αυτο που λες έκανα απλα η συσκευασία είναι λίγο διαφορετική κ το σκούπ 70cc δεν αντιστοιχεί σε μόνο 25γρ. αυτό μου προκαλεί τη περιέργεια. Ενώ από πίσω λέει κανονικά 1σκουπ=25γρ. Αν έχει κάποιος πάρει τώρα τελευταία ας μου πει παρακαλώ  Γιατί έχει κ λιγότερο λίπος και υδατάνθρακα από παλιές συσκευασίες που βρίσκω στο ίντερνετ. Μπορεί να είναι όλα εντάξει απλά θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος.



Κάθε σκόνη έχει διαφορετικό ΒΑΡΟΣ ανα μοναδα χωρητικότητας.  1cc=1ml οπότε διαφορετικά γραμμάρια ζυγίζουν 70cc whey,άλλα γρ τα 70cc βρώμη ,άλλο βάρος έχει η καζείνη και άλλο το λάδι,το γάλα κοκ.

Οπότε ακολουθάς ότι σου λενε οι οδηγίες.
Αν σου λέει 25 γραμ,τόσο χωράει το σκουπ

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Eγώ έχει καμιά βδομάδα που την ξεκίνησα με γεύση φράουλα, η γεύση είναι πολύ καλή, η διαλυτότητα το ίδιο, το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι πως με το κούνημα κάνει πολύ αφρό με αποτέλεσμα να περιμένω να φύγει ο αφρός, και σε σας το ίδιο γίνετε ?

----------


## Anithos

> Eγώ έχει καμιά βδομάδα που την ξεκίνησα με γεύση φράουλα, η γεύση είναι πολύ καλή, η διαλυτότητα το ίδιο, το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι πως με το κούνημα κάνει πολύ αφρό με αποτέλεσμα να περιμένω να φύγει ο αφρός, και σε σας το ίδιο γίνετε ?


 σε σοκολατα κ βανιλια που εχω δοκιμασει ο αφρος σε  σχεση με αλλες μαρκες  νομιζω  κανει πολυ λίγο ,δεν ξερω αν γινεται περισοτερος στην γευση φραουλα,παντως το γαλα εχει την ιδιοτητα να αφριζει γενικως και αν δοκιμασες πρωτεινες χωρις προσθετα και αντιαφριστικους παραγοντες μεσα θα το εβλεπες.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> σε σοκολατα κ βανιλια που εχω δοκιμασει ο αφρος σε  σχεση με αλλες μαρκες  νομιζω  κανει πολυ λίγο ,δεν ξερω αν γινεται περισοτερος στην γευση φραουλα,παντως το γαλα εχει την ιδιοτητα να αφριζει γενικως και αν δοκιμασες πρωτεινες χωρις προσθετα και αντιαφριστικους παραγοντες μεσα θα το εβλεπες.


Με νερό την πίνω όχι με γάλα!

----------


## NASSER

> Eγώ έχει καμιά βδομάδα που την ξεκίνησα με γεύση φράουλα, η γεύση είναι πολύ καλή, η διαλυτότητα το ίδιο, το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι πως με το κούνημα κάνει πολύ αφρό με αποτέλεσμα να περιμένω να φύγει ο αφρός, και σε σας το ίδιο γίνετε ?



Ναι αφρίζει λίγο αλλά δεν θεωρείται πρόβλημα... προσωπικά μαρεσει κιόλα...  :01. Unsure:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Ναι αφρίζει λίγο αλλά δεν θεωρείται πρόβλημα... προσωπικά μαρεσει κιόλα...


Δεν λέω ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, απλώς δεν μπορώ να την πιώ με αφρό δεν μου κάθετε καλά στο στομάχι.  :01. Smile: 
Μόνο στην φράουλα το κάνει αυτό?

----------


## NASSER

> Δεν λέω ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, απλώς δεν μπορώ να την πιώ με αφρό δεν μου κάθετε καλά στο στομάχι. 
> Μόνο στην φράουλα το κάνει αυτό?


Βασικά στη φράουλα το κάνει και σε όποια πρωτεΐνη έχει κρεμώδη υφή.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Βασικά στη φράουλα το κάνει και σε όποια πρωτεΐνη έχει κρεμώδη υφή.


κατάλαβα, ok thanks!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dimitrispump

σοκολατα-μπισκοτο που ηπια ενα κουτι 2270gr μια χαρα ολα,διαλυοταν πολυ καλα.θα ξαναπαρω παλι

----------


## sobral

ωραία γεύση από τις καλύτερες σε whey θα τολμούσα να πω αλλά μερικούς τους πειράζει η συγκεκριμένη λόγω απουσίας ενζύμων και όχι ολοκληρωμένης απομάκρυνσης της λακτόζης. Τώρα όμως λογικά δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αφού έβγαλε νέα με ένζυμα και υδρολυμένη πρωτείνη.

Ingredients Declaration
PhD Nutrition Hydro-Tech Plus Whey Protein Matrix (Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate, Hydrolysed Whey Protein Isolate), Lean Mass Amino Blend (Taurine, L-Glutamine, Leucine, iso-Leucine, Valine), Flavouring, Carboxymethyl cellulose, Dietary fibre:-Xanthan gum, Sweetener (Sucralose), Digestive enzyme blend (Digezyme® – Amylase, Protease, Cellulase, Beta-D-Galactosidase, Lipase), Probiotic (Bacillus Coagulans)

----------


## Polyneikos

> σοκολατα-μπισκοτο που ηπια ενα κουτι 2270gr μια χαρα ολα,διαλυοταν πολυ καλα.θα ξαναπαρω παλι


Tην πήρα και εγω σοκολάτα-μπισκότο,ωραία γευση,με γαλα ακόμα πιο πλούσια.Θεμα διαλυτότητας δεν είχα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

> Tην πήρα και εγω σοκολάτα-μπισκότο,ωραία γευση,με γαλα ακόμα πιο πλούσια.Θεμα διαλυτότητας δεν είχα.


Και γω αρκετα ευχαριστημενος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## wonderboy

Αν ειναι ευκολο στειλτε μου εν π.μ για μαγαζι στην αθηνα

----------


## wonderboy

Οντως η σοκολατα μπισκοτο αρκετα ωραια γευση σχετικα ελαφρια και ευπεπτη!

----------


## Makavrios

pira mia formula phd synergy me geusi cookies , san geusi itan poli mprosta me boi8ise s enan mina k ebala 4 kilakia apla tora telionei k 8elo gnomes gia na paro tin idia...i ali8eia einai oti emeina ikanopoihmenos k apo xrimata apla 8elo kati akoma kalitero...pote euxaristimenos  :01. Razz:  eseis g tis proteines autis tis etairias ti gnomes exete ?

----------


## NASSER

Καταρχήν διάβασε τους κανόνες του φορουμ πρι συνεχίσεις να ποσταρεις. Γράφουμε με μικρούς ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Έπειτα χρησιμοποιούμε την αναζήτηση για θέμα που ίσως ήδη υπάρχει στο φόρουμ.

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...rma-whey-(PHD)
Pharma whey (PHD)

----------


## Makavrios

έγινε αδερφέ  :01. Wink:

----------


## fani_boi

Όπως απάντησα και σε προηγούμενο thread, με τα ίδια λεφτά μπορείς να πάρεις υδρολυμμένη πρωτεΐνη, αμινοξέα κλπ.
η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη είναι κατ' εμέ ένα προϊόν το οποίο εκτός του ότι συνδυάζει φαρμακευτικής ποιότητας υδρολυμμένη πρωτεΐνη, ελάχιστη χοληστερίνη, φοβερή γεύση. ξεχάστε BSN κλπ. η σοκολάτα-μπισκότο, είναι φοβερή.
Μπορεί να μην είναι All-In-One, αλλά κάνει τη δουλειά της 110%.

----------


## Archon

Ισως η πιο νόστιμη πρωτείνη που εχω δοκιμάσει ως τώρα.Και γενικά εχω μείνει πολυ ευχαριστημένος με την μετα-προπονητική λήψη της σε συνδιασμό με τα BCAA...

----------


## and345

Εγω να πω την αληθεια, νομιζω οτι μου εκανε τρελη αποκατασταση σε σχεση με τις αλλες πρωτεινες που εχω παρει (on, dymatize, scitec, synthrax, allmax, myschlepharm, bsn)
διαλυτοτητα, μια χαρα
αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ηταν και τοοοοοσο καλη η γευση σοκολατα-μπισκοτα, οπως γραφουν πολλα παιδια πανω.
και γι αυτο θελω να ρωτησω σε τι αλλες γευσεις την εχετε παρει και τι λεγανε ?
αφριζαν κλπ ?

----------


## Archon

Εγω πηρα για πρώτη φορά την φράουλα και μου άρεσε πάρα πολυ.Την χτυπάω με γάλα και κάνει λιγο αφρό αλλα είναι γευστικότατη...Τωρα απο αποκατάσταση δεν ξέρω τι να σου πώ.Εχει να κάνει συνολικά με τη διατροφή και τα συμπληρώματα.

----------


## and345

Ναι το ξερω οτι εχει να κανει με την διατροφη.
Αλλα να φανταστεις την επαιρνα σε φαση που ειχα διατροφη γραμμωσης, και προπονηση ογκου  :01. Razz: 
οπως καταλαβαινεις επρεπε να ειμαι πτωμα ολη την μερα. Αντιθετως ομως μετα απο κανα μισαωρο, 45 λεπτα ημουν πολυ καλα, λες και δεν ειχα ζοριστει τοσο πολυ στην προπονηση.
Αυτο με τον αφρο νομιζω το κανουν ολες οσες εχουν κρεμωδη υφη. 
Απλα τωρα εχω βρει την 10lb με κατω απο 100ε και λεω να την παρω. στην γευση εχω κολλησει, γιατι θα την εχω για κανα 3μηνο- 4μηνο

----------


## Archon

Προσωπικά θέλω να δοκιμάσω σοκολάτα αλλα κι ενα τσουβάλι φράουλα θα το έπαιρνα...

----------


## Verde

Καλησπέρα, πήρα πρόσφατα την pharma whey σε γεύση μπανάνας.
για την ώρα δε μπορώ να μιλήσω για αποτελέσματα, όμως μπορώ να πω ότι: 
Η γεύση μπανάνα μαζί με γάλα σόγιας (βανίλια) είναι πραγματικά σαν να πίνεις milkshake! απίστευτη γεύση!
δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα στην πέψη ούτε με φούσκωσε και διαλύεται μια χαρά στο shaker..
ελπίζω σε λίγο καιρό να μπορώ να σας γράψω και τα αποτελέσματα που θα δω  :01. Smile:

----------


## sobral

Εχθές άνοιξα την βανίλια που μου ήρθε. Η καλύτερη βανίλια που έχω πιει ως τώρα. Μου άρεσε γιατί ήταν πολύ φυσική-απαλή η γεύση της, διαλυτότητα άριστη 10/10 (ενώ στην σοκολάτα έχει επίσης καλή διαλυτότητα, πάντα άφηνε κάτι μικρά κομματάκια εδώ σε αυτήν τίποτα απολύτως), ελαφριά στο στομάχι κ γενικότερα πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Ακόμη κ στο γάλα, δεν με φουσκώνει περαιτέρω. Την έχω ξαναπάρει κ δεν με είχε απογοητεύσει. Γενικά τελευταία την δουλεύω την PhD στις πρωτείνες της κ μου έχουν κάτσει μια χαρά! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tigeras

Πήρα πρόσφατα σε γεύση σοκολάτα.Μέχρι τώρα δούλευα την Pharma Pure και την Pharma Blend με τη βανίλια στη πρώτη να με έχει απογοητεύσει πολύ και την belgian chocolate στην Blend να είναι ΕΥΚΟΛΑ η καλύτερη γεύση που έχω δεί γενικά.
Βαθμολογία:

Γεύση 8,5/10
Διαλυτότητα 9/10
Πέψη 10/10. Δεν παρατήρησα θέμα
Τιμή 8,5/10.Σχετικά o.k

----------

